# alitas de pollo fritas



## dico_

Hola:
¿Sabéis si hay alguna traducción en alemán para alitas de pollo fritas?
Gracias.


----------



## starrynightrhone

creo que son "gebackene Hühnerflügel".... pero no estoy segura (no pude encontrar "alitas" en mi diccionario, pero he visto fotos en google)


----------



## Heiner

starrynightrhone said:


> creo que son "gebackene Hühnerflügel".... pero no estoy segura (no pude encontrar "alitas" en mi diccionario, pero he visto fotos en google)



Der Hinweis auf google war gut. Wieder etwas dazugelernt ... in meinem Wörterbuch gibt es "alitas" nämlich auch nicht.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Heiner said:


> Der Hinweis auf google war gut. Wieder etwas dazugelernt ... in meinem Wörterbuch gibt es "alitas" nämlich auch nicht.


 
Deshalb wusste ich mir auch nur mehr mit einer Google Bildersuche zu helfen


----------



## heidita

Findet Ihr gebackene besser als gebratene?

Eigentlich sind es Hähnchenflügel.

Huhn...gallina

Hähnchen...pollo


----------



## Aurin

starrynightrhone said:


> creo que son "gebackene Hühnerflügel".... pero no estoy segura (no pude encontrar "alitas" en mi diccionario, pero he visto fotos en google)


 

Alitas ist die Verkleinerungsform von alas. Ala findest du bestimmt im Wörterbuch. Wörtlich: Flügelchen


----------



## starrynightrhone

Aurin said:


> Alitas ist die Verkleinerungsform von alas. Ala findest du bestimmt im Wörterbuch. Wörtlich: Flügelchen


 
Hab ich, vielen Dank für den Hinweis Aurin


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Hab ich, vielen Dank für den Hinweis Aurin


 
Alle,

Entonces Dico puede utilizar para traducir "alitas" tanto "Hähnchenflügel" como "Hühnerflügel" indistintamente (compruebo que aparecen ambos en menús, sobre todo el primero)

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Eva Maria said:


> Entonces Dico puede utilizar para traducir "alitas" tanto "Hähnchenflügel" como "Hühnerflügel" indistintamente (compruebo que aparecen ambos en menús, sobre todo el primero)


 
Sí, Dico puede utilizar ambos, el primero sólo es una palabra que no usamos en Austria (es una palabra alemana, pero lo entendemos). Creo que "Hähnchenflügel" es más neutral ("Hendlflügel" sería la palabra austríaca)


----------



## Aurin

Der Gattungsbegriff ist im Deutschen Huhn (ohne Geschlechtsangabe), das weibliche Tier ist ebenfalls Huhn und das männliche Tier ist der Hahn,
ähnlich wie die Katze (gato) Gattungsbegriff sein kann oder die Bezeichnung für ein weibliches Tier (gata).
Insofern sind wohl beide Bezeichnungen richtig: Hähnchenflügel oder Hühnchenflügel, wobei offensichtlich im Österreichischen "Hühnchenflügel" und im Deutschen "Hähnchenflügel" Vorrang haben.
Da die weiblichen Tiere eher zum Eierlegen und Nachwuchsbringen benutzt werden, sind es in der Regel die männlichen Tiere, die uns als Speise dienen.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Aurin said:


> Da die weiblichen Tiere eher zum Eierlegen und Nachwuchsbringen benutzt werden, sind es in der Regel die männlichen Tiere, die uns als Speise dienen.


 

Also ich glaube ich habe noch nie einen Hahn gegessen 

Zumindest bei den Hendln essen wir schon die weiblichen Tiere.


----------

